
Google Security Engineer Claims Android Is Now as Secure as the iPhone - mgiannopoulos
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/google-security-engineer-claims-android-is-now-as-secure-as-the-iphone
======
GordonS
> It’s a common assumption among tech geeks, and even cybersecurity experts,
> that if you are really paranoid, you should probably use an iPhone, and not
> Android

Erm... is it?! I usually hear the opposite, if anything

